# Take that Stig. Dindo Capello Helps Audi Germany Celebrate 500,000 Facebook Fans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Germany has just passed the 500,000 fans mark on Facebook and to celebrate they've made a cool new video starring Dindo Capello and an Audi R8 coupe. If the drifting and spinning of tires of an Audi sportscar floats your boat, then please do watch below or follow Audi Germany of Facebook * HERE. *


----------



## suqingkkkk (Sep 27, 2012)

====== http://www.*********.com ======
Hello!! Fashion,low price,the good shopping places,
free shipping and quantity discount, 
Air/jordan/shoes(1-24) $40,
Air/max/shoes $41,
Nike/shox/shoes $40,
Air/Force/one $40, 
Nike/Dunk/Shoes $42,
handbags $40, 
Jeans $39, 
T-Shirt $20,
belt $18, sunglasses $16,
(NFL MLB NBA NHL) jerseys $25,
Accept credit card and cash payments
====== http://www.*********.com ======


----------

